# Safe refrigerator magnets to play with?



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

I am looking to replace the 2 sets of Melissa & Doug refrigerator magnets that we have. We have the farm set and other animal set. They are safe for toddlers because the whole back is a magnet. That way, a tiny magnet can't fall off and be swallowed (like the letter fridge magnets I had when I was a kid).

Are there any sites that sell toddler safe magnets that you are happy with?

I am trying to elimate MIC toys.

Animals or letters and numbers would be great for DD!


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Anybody have magnets that they love?


----------



## pandora665 (Mar 13, 2006)

I have no idea of pre-made ones, and am subscribing.

The one thought I had... business card magnets that stick to the back of business cards.... could you take those and make your own letters/numbers with heavy cardstock? I don't know where they are made, but my DD plays with her grandparents' business card magnets at their house all the time (real estate agent). Just a thought.

Back to lurking...








Erin


----------



## kibba (Oct 11, 2005)

Parents makes some ABC plastic ones. I'm not sure the age range, but I think it is young..


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

We got a set of Melissa and Doug fridge magnets for Lucas this Christmas.
They're dinosaurs.
He makes them kiss.









Not MIC, non-toxic. Link


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

My SIL got DD some MIC ones with the tiny magnets in back. They look like they come from a dollar store and they're too small for DD anyways ....and DH is all wondering why I don't like them!! sorry, had to mini-vent! Glad to see this thread. I'd love to find a set where the magnet is somehow enclosed in the letter so there's no danger of them separating from the letter.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 
We got a set of Melissa and Doug fridge magnets for Lucas this Christmas.
They're dinosaurs.
He makes them kiss.









Not MIC, non-toxic. Link

We have those too and DS likes them, but how do you know they aren't MIC? (I looked at the link and didn't see anything about a country)


----------



## DklovesMkandJK (Jun 18, 2007)

I make my own for J.

We take pics of all his favorite people and things and then put them on a roll of self adhesive magnetic sheeting from the local A&C store. I cut out the people and things rather than leave them as whole photos, just so we have more room on the fridge for magnets. It's cheap and super easy to do and J loves to play with his 'people'!


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 
We got a set of Melissa and Doug fridge magnets for Lucas this Christmas.
They're dinosaurs.
He makes them kiss.









Not MIC, non-toxic. Link

Yeah, those are the ones we have, only in farm animals instead. I am trying to get rid of Melissa & Doug. Most of their stuff is MIC.


----------



## nubianamy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DklovesMkandJK* 
We take pics of all his favorite people and things and then put them on a roll of self adhesive magnetic sheeting from the local A&C store. I cut out the people and things rather than leave them as whole photos, just so we have more room on the fridge for magnets. It's cheap and super easy to do and J loves to play with his 'people'!

What a great, great idea! I want to do that.







I wonder if there's a laser printer roll of magnetic stuff?


----------



## kibba (Oct 11, 2005)

Ive seen magnetic printer paper on lakeshorelearning.com so I bet office max carries it too.. I know my lamninator machine also does it..didn't even think of that!!


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

... n/m


----------



## kibba (Oct 11, 2005)

haba has some wooden tile ones too, but they are 36 months and up, so not sure how small they are


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LianneM* 
We have those too and DS likes them, but how do you know they aren't MIC? (I looked at the link and didn't see anything about a country)


I have these, and my box says they are MIC.


----------



## kibba (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.grimms.eu/de/include.php?.../neuheiten.php

looks like spiel and holz also makes something, they look pretty large too.. go to "Neu" and page 3


----------



## destinmamma (Dec 10, 2007)

My DD received these as a gift for her 1st birthday. The are probably MIC, but she is 2 and a half and still loves them. They are the greatest think since sliced bread, as far as I'm concerned. SO cute! It "knows" what animal halves you put in the slots and when you make a match the animals a little song and when you mis-match them, it also sings a silly little song. So adorable. There is also a button that just plays music and she loves to dance to it. Here's the link. They also have an alphabet series, but it has WAY too many magnets that just get lost or thrown on the floor!

http://www.target.com/LeapFrog-Fridg...Amagnet&page=1


----------



## LittleBirdie (Oct 22, 2005)

We have these wooden letters from Vilac:

http://www.maukilo.com/getproduct.ph...18&menu_man=80

They are lovely and durable. They are recommended for 3+, but are not something that almost 2 yo DS would try to swallow. I think they also have another set with a town or something. They are listed on the same site. I can't say with confidence where they were made, though. Some Vilac toys are made in Thailand, but I think some are made in China. Vilac is a French company and so I guess I am hoping they are made to European standards. I can't find anything on their site about where the toys are manufactured. We love playing with them and DS likes to match the letters.

(BTW, destinmama, we got the Leap Frog farm refrigerator set from someone for Christmas. DS LOVES it and for some reason that I cannot fathom loves to make a horse-sheep...If only I understood what goes on in that head! Between these two sets we will need to start putting metal sheets on the walls or get another refrigerator!)


----------



## destinmamma (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ravenscraft* 
We have these wooden letters from Vilac:

http://www.maukilo.com/getproduct.ph...18&menu_man=80

They are lovely and durable. They are recommended for 3+, but are not something that almost 2 yo DS would try to swallow. I think they also have another set with a town or something. They are listed on the same site. I can't say with confidence where they were made, though. Some Vilac toys are made in Thailand, but I think some are made in China. Vilac is a French company and so I guess I am hoping they are made to European standards. I can't find anything on their site about where the toys are manufactured. We love playing with them and DS likes to match the letters.

(BTW, destinmama, we got the Leap Frog farm refrigerator set from someone for Christmas. DS LOVES it and for some reason that I cannot fathom loves to make a horse-sheep...If only I understood what goes on in that head! Between these two sets we will need to start putting metal sheets on the walls or get another refrigerator!)

a horse-sheep??? that's silly!







"you put a horse in front, you put a cow behind, put them together and what do you find?"...i sing that stuff in my sleep. lol


----------



## zoie2013 (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *destinmamma* 
a horse-sheep??? that's silly!







"you put a horse in front, you put a cow behind, put them together and what do you find?"...i sing that stuff in my sleep. lol

Oh no! Now it's back in my head!









We love the lrapfrog animals set, too. Except that darned song is too catchy.

I also wanted to share that we got the Parents brand letters magnet set as a gift and within 5minutes, one of the small magnets popped off. They are truly unsafe!


----------

